#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-20
<jthan> Looks like we might engage in war tomorrow....
<andrew> we as in #ubuntu-us-pa ? USA?
<jthan> USA
<andrew> [citation needed]
<jthan> I'm just guessing.
<jthan> http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/12/19/north.korea.tensions/index.html?hpt=T1
<PennBot> Title: South Korea says exercises to start Monday - CNN.com (at www.cnn.com)
<jthan> @cn
<PennBot> [Citation Needed]
<jthan> oh he still has that
<ChinnoDog> hi BeckySanderlin`x
<JonathanD> morning PA
<andrew> Morning Bridgeport
<andrew> & Morning PA
<andrew> & Morning CA
<andrew> Anyone else?
<jedijf> LA
<andrew> Morning LA
<pleia2> vietnam?
<ChinnoDog> It won't be morning in Vietnam for several more hours.
<BeckySanderlin`x> IT IS A GLORIOUS MORNING
<JonathanD> oh hey
<JonathanD> no one told me it was lunch time!
<BeckySanderlin`x> NO OTHER MORNING COMES CLOSE TO THIS MORNING
<JonathanD> eheh :)
<BeckySanderlin`x> NO OTHER AFTERNOON CAME AS CLOSE TO THE JOY I FELT LAST AFTERNOON
<BeckySanderlin`x> NO OTHER EVENING [ .. ]
<BeckySanderlin`x> im ...
<BeckySanderlin`x> i cant express how i feel
 * BeckySanderlin`x does a dance
<JonathanD> I'm sorry to hear that :(
<BeckySanderlin`x> its  a happy non expression tho
<ChinnoDog> So is anyone buying their relatives / kids / pets a netbook with Ubuntu they won't know what to do with this year?
<JonathanD> nope
<JonathanD> well, I got my dog one
<JonathanD> but he's been using ubuntu for almost a year.
<andrew> We'll see, perhaps I'll be helping get my brother one in January
<andrew> But my issue with the current batches of netbooks is the lack of SSD options
<pleia2> that's ashame
<JonathanD> andrew: thats cause a SSD large enough to happily run windows costs too much.
<BeckySanderlin`x> whats diff btwn HDD & SSD
<ChinnoDog> latency on SSD is next to nothing
<ChinnoDog> throughput on modern SSDs is near that of HDD but even if it is a little less the latency difference will make up for it in most performance tests
<ChinnoDog> Plus, it uses less power and is less likely to fail because no moving parts
<pleia2> and it can take a beating better - dropping your laptop and ruining your harddrive is far less likely
<pleia2> so it's nice for netbooks that you toss in bags and things for travel
<pleia2> 40G drives have come down in price, and that's plenty for windows
<pleia2> I think people make direct comparisons though, they see 160G SATA drives for a fraction of the price of SSD and want those instead :(
<JonathanD> probably
<JonathanD> $300 netbook with 32GB SDD, $300 netbook with 160GB HDD.
<JonathanD> Most people see the "160 vs 32" and it ends there.
<ChinnoDog> What is the least expensive netbook on the market now?
<BeckySanderlin`x> These Apps Are Rampantly Stealing Your Info Without Permission  http://gizmodo.com/5715169/
<PennBot> Title: These Apps Are Rampantly Stealing Your Info Without Permission (at gizmodo.com)
<PennBot> BeckySanderlin`x took my job.
<BeckySanderlin`x> nah
<BeckySanderlin`x> im just amazed at twiiter
<PennBot> But... you read the title before I had a chance to...
<BeckySanderlin`x> oh.
<PennBot> :(
<BeckySanderlin`x> no, i copied the title for the other channels/servers im in
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: oh dear, what did they do to the wendy's fries?
<pleia2> google tells me they have more calories and more salt, boo
<JonathanD> pleia2: they are weird now and have sea salt.
<JonathanD> still taste ok dipped in BBQ
<andrew> And this is why I pay off my card in full every month (well, every month that I use it) http://www.billshrink.com/blog/10520/minimum-balance-nightmare-why-it-pays-to-overpay/
<PennBot> Title: Minimum Balance Nightmare: Why It Pays to Overpay | Shrinkage Is Good (at www.billshrink.com)
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: They delicified them
<ChinnoDog> The old ones were a little on the bland side
<ChinnoDog> not sure why they would have more calories. Maybe because they are skinny?
<ChinnoDog> or maybe because they use russets now
<pleia2> looks like only 10 more calories in a small, but the sodium spike is significant
<pleia2> and I don't love salt :\
<ChinnoDog> so ask for them unsalted
<ChinnoDog> That is the status quo for getting fries with less salt, right?
<pleia2> have you ever tried to ask for fries w/o salt at a fast food restaurant?
<pleia2> it doesn't really work :)
<pleia2> they either say "no" or they say "sure!" and then they are just as salty anyway
<pleia2> I have been tending to skip fries lately, calorie-wise they are the same as that sandwich you're eating, except with very little actual nutritional value, it's almost better to just get two sandwiches
<ChinnoDog> I don't usually get fries, but I wanted to try new Wendys fries
<ChinnoDog> Anyone running Ubuntu on an ARM based netbook?
<BeckySanderlin`x> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/214200/10_lastminute_gift_ideas_for_linux_geeks.html?tk=twt_linuxline
<PennBot> Title: 10 Last-Minute Gift Ideas For Linux Geeks - PCWorld Business Center (at www.pcworld.com)
<pleia2> yay, compeng barbie makes the list again :)
<pleia2> (she's been popping up on some other linux xmas gift lists this year)
<BeckySanderlin`x> yah i noticed that around the net
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: post arm question to ml -kejava has/had one
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-21
 * ChinnoBunny yawns
<ChinnoBunny> oh. bunny
<MutantTurkey> lol
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-22
<andrew> Hrm.... http://code.google.com/webfonts/family?family=Ubuntu&subset=latin
<PennBot> Title: Ubuntu Font Family Google Font Directory (at code.google.com)
<andrew> Any objections to switching over to that font on http://ubuntupennsylvania.org/ ?
<PennBot> Title: » Ubuntu Pennsylvania Local/Community Team (at ubuntupennsylvania.org)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-23
<lamalex> This doesn't add up, what gives.. http://paste2.org/p/1157302
<PennBot> Title: Paste2: Next Generation Pastebin - Viewing Paste 1157302 (at paste2.org)
<andrew> Morning
<InHisName> anyone know win2008 ?   I'm trying to set up routing tween nic#a & nic#b.  Nothing I do works so far.  Using "Routing & Remote Access".   Be nice to me, I know too little so far.
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: ChinnoDog?
<PennBot> ChinnoDog is trying to install my company's product in cxoffice again. This will never work. hehe or is, and has always been, 3 days late or someone who doesn't care much about the less fortunate or "I think I have a plan for a workaround.", ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: ChinnoDog is also a Windows expert
<PennBot> Okay.
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: what are you trying to do?
<InHisName> I have a domain with server & 2 clients in virtual space.  I want the server to send packets to / from bridged host for 0.0.0.0
<InHisName> My home network is peer-to-peer and the domain net is nested inside virtual space.
<InHisName> I put a 2nd nic in the server and set it to bridge to host.   I can't seem to get routing function to move packets tween the two nics in the server.  THEN the clients can have internet access also but be in a 'private' domain and have very little to do with my peer-to-peer.
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: did that help you understand some more ?  Any thoughts ?
<alexanderazimov> Alright, chirstmas break...back on target. :D
<alexanderazimov> Any one here like coldplay? Awesome Band in my oppinion.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-24
<alexanderazimov> Good night world
<andrewDROID> http://xkcd.com/838/
<PennBot> Title: xkcd: Incident (at xkcd.com)
<ChinnoDog> I crashed btrfs
<ChinnoDog> I guess this is not surprising
<jthan> lol
<ChinnoDog> Do not create a btrfs file system with 16k blocks
<andrew> morning
<SamuraiAlba> Ia! Ia! Cthulhu Fthagn! Ph'nglui mglw'nfah Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn!
<EvilPhoenix> um... lol?
<SamuraiAlba> Working on floppy code for the kernel.  Sacrificing to the Old Gods is said to help :)
<lamlex> merry xmas
<lamlex> hi ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: I just realized that I didn't answer your Windows question from earlier
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-25
<yoda_van> some Windows expert
<ChinnoDog> I know, bad customer service. lol. I asked for more info and then I think I had to go somewhere and forgot to come back.
<jedijf> prolly the best decision
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: I can help you route your virtual windows network. I do not completely understand how you have it configured right now though.
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: still awake ?  I'm reading chat now
<ChinnoDog> hi lamalex
<lamalex> hi ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: Yes, but I am wanting to go to sleeep
<InHisName> Ok, go ahead, just got ping to work.  Now to get name recognition. Nighty night.
<ChinnoDog> oh...
<ChinnoDog> Merry Christmas
<InHisName> Merry Christmas to you also
<ChinnoDog> nite. :-) will help later if you still need it
<InHisName> 'k
<InHisName> Names resolve, ChinnoDog.   One task done. 999,999 to go. . . . .
<IdleOne> Merry Christmas PA!
<rmg51> Merry Christmas IdleOne
<JonathanD> Merry Christmas
<teddy-dbear> Merrt Xmas everyone :-[
<teddy-dbear> yikes! I can't spell today!
<teddy-dbear> Merry Xmas everyone :-[
<MutantTurkey> merry christmas
<teddy-dbear> Merry Xmas MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> :)
<teddy-dbear> bye-bye, I've got important teddy bear things to do
#ubuntu-us-pa 2010-12-26
<jthan_> Merry Christmas everyone
<rmg51> better late then never jthan_
<jthan_> Well it's still Christmas
<Dossy> Merry Giftmas everyone!  I wish you good health and much success in 2011!
<andrew> jthan: Are you stalking me on facebook? That 'like' came quite fast.
<jthan> I just refreshed when you posted
<andrew> Sure...
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-19
<jedijf> EvilResistance: on one of the links?
<EvilResistance> jedijf:  on the entire schedule page for the link you sent out
<EvilResistance> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDaysTeam/natty
<EvilResistance> also, if i wanted to give the Command Line Basics one, if that's still open, what would you recommend i look at for content?
<EvilResistance> i.e. what to include?
<EvilResistance> of course, navigating dir structures (cd), basics such as cat, rm, etc., ...
<jedijf> EvilResistance: that was a link to logs, to see previous user day info
<EvilResistance> tar maybe, but i'm not a pro on that
<EvilResistance> jedijf:  i see
<EvilResistance> jedijf:  any idea what topics are planned this time round?
<jedijf> EvilResistance: i would email lyz what i wanted to do; if there was a conflict, she will tell you
<EvilResistance> lyz = pleia2?
<jedijf> yeppers
<EvilResistance> hmm
<EvilResistance> *searches for lys
<EvilResistance> gra
<EvilResistance> h
<EvilResistance> i need to find her email then :p
<jedijf> lyz@ubuntu.com
<jedijf> i would join the ml too: ubuntu-classroom@lists.ubuntu.com
<EvilResistance> jedijf:  does it need confirmation for users to join that list?
<jedijf> EvilResistance: yep, i just joined, but there is nothing in the archives, so it looks like the world is yours
<jedijf> well there's stuff, but nothing specific in nov or dec to this session
<EvilResistance> :P
<EvilResistance> i've emailed lyz about it via my @ubuntu.com address so :P
<EvilResistance> holy freaking crap, there's 45 emails in my inbox o.O
<pleia2> EvilResistance: refresh the suggestions page, I hadn't finished updating all the wiki but it should link to the right place now
<EvilResistance> yep the schedule page works now
<EvilResistance> pleia2:  check your @ubuntu.com email
<EvilResistance> :P
<pleia2> I saw, thanks
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> not good so far
<rmg51> computer troubles
<JonathanD> uhoh
<JonathanD> too early for that.
<JonathanD> it's too cold in here.
<rmg51> my laptop just decided to logout on it's own
<JonathanD> oh nice.
<rmg51> trying to setup the morning paper and the laptop just froze
<rmg51> I had to sit on the power button to shut it down
<rmg51> just got back on
<JonathanD> It's probably too cold. It's freezing.
<JonathanD> Lol. Lol.
<JonathanD> I'll be here all week.
<rmg51> seems to be working again
<rmg51> for now
<rmg51> I thought I would have to use my Windows laptop
<InHisName> Funny about auto logout.   My ubuntu desktop has REBOOTED by itself to the login screen.  I checked other appliances that blink if power off for even less than one second, but no loss of power there.
<InHisName> It has done it twice in two weeks.
<InHisName> btw good morning all
<waltman> morning
<teddy-dbear> morning
<jedijf> yes
<jedijf> hell week
<MutantTurkey> o/
<morechee1e> good morning
<MutantTurkey> whats going on here?
<jedijf> progress?
<MutanlTurkey> progress for progress's sake!
<InHisName> Manifest Destiny !
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<MutantTurkey> gobbleee gobblee
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: shoulda visited me at work
<InHisName> you're working ?   School should be done now.
<MutantTurkey> school? finals today
<InHisName> working and finals same day....   Mutant for punishment
<MutantTurkey> no no no
<MutantTurkey> i meant you should have visted saturday!
<InHisName> You work at Giant ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-20
<InHisName> Let's get a washer repair conversation going, I need to fix one, now.
 * waltman defers to JonathanD for all things repair-related
<JonathanD> InHisName: really?
 * InHisName finished enjoying a nice nap
<InHisName> I did a 'show and tell' with washer.  Spin sounds like growling sound and seems to lighten quieter when basket comes to near full speed.   Sorta metalic sound.  Gearbox maybe?   Never took one apart, can they be lubed, bad gear replaced etc ?
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> 43
<rmg51> 44
<JonathanD> Yes.
<rmg51> No
<morechee1e> morning
<morechee1e> why are you guys always up so early?
<morechee1e> i dont get to the office til at least 8:15 (we work 8:30 to 4:30 here)
<teddy-dbear> morning
<rmg51> clear gave me trouble this morning
<InHisName> good morning all, including rmg51, teddy-dbear, morecheese, JonathanD and whoever is next.
<JonathanD> Hi.
<InHisName> JonathanD, care to help with advising washer repair ?
<JonathanD> whats wrong with it?
<JonathanD> oh, I see.
<JonathanD> InHisName: you might want to ask jackson, when he's on.
<JonathanD> InHisName: they are very easy to open up though if you want to start with that and look for obvious brokenness.
<InHisName> He left shortly before I found washer broke.
<InHisName> The spin cycles makes growling sounds.  When it gets up to speed it gets much quieter.    It might be the gear box, but don't know if they are rebuildable or not.
<JonathanD> InHisName: I didn't dig in that far
<JonathanD> Spray some wd40 into it :)
<JonathanD> InHisName: it would be good to determine if it was the motor or gearbox, though.
<InHisName> Motor seems fine in other modes.   Not running slower etc.   Just MORE noisy during spin.
<InHisName> The WD40 or lubing makes sense to try in vacuum of knowledge so far.
<InHisName> If I can find a hole to stuff some into.
<JonathanD> make one!
<JonathanD> or just spray the heck out of it anyway :;p
<InHisName> Just gotta start and try somethin'
<MutantTurkey> Konqueror is serious the best file manager ever.
<morecheese> not a KDE fan
<morecheese> http://bash.org/?85514
<MutantTurkey> kde3.5
<MutantTurkey> hehe
<MutantTurkey> bash.org is very funny
<InHisName> Seems to be a bearing going bad.  Most obvious in spin cycle.  JonathanD
<JonathanD> yum.
<JonathanD> in the trans?
<InHisName> and one repair place I called mentioned that even simple bearing change in main spindle column takes all day in labor.  So is likely to be a don't fix it job.
<JonathanD> :/
<InHisName> Some companies put the bearings inside the transmission. $3-400 part.   Same diff.
<InHisName> :'(
<JonathanD> Found an article on replacing them.
<JonathanD> says it takes about 8 hours if you've not done it before.
<JonathanD> so yeah.
<JonathanD> InHisName: craiglist or freecycle. Find yourself a free one ;)
<InHisName> So I guess we'll keep using it till it dies and shop like crazy for good price with scratch & dent sale somewhere.
<InHisName> Nice Idea.
<JonathanD> Washers and driers are on there a lot.
<JonathanD> People like to replace both when one dies, sometimes.
<JonathanD> To have them match.
<JonathanD> Silly people with silly credit cards, mostly.
<InHisName> Great point !!
<JonathanD> If I had the space I'd grab a second dryer when I find one for free.
<JonathanD> Dryers take too long.
<JonathanD> could get a lot more done if I had 2.
<InHisName> My wife doesn't like the fuel costs, so hangs outdoors even in winter some times.    Even then she still uses dryer 1/2 the time.
<MutantTurkey> never buy a used washer/dyer
<MutantTurkey> my family went through like 4 in the last 6 year
<MutantTurkey> because wee keep buying 50 dollar ones on craigslist.
<MutantTurkey> just put out the damn money for a decent one.
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<teddy-dbear> silly clear :-/
<InHisName> So Jackson changed his name and now seems to be missing.
<waltman> Jackson?
<InHisName> Three freecycle things I am in all had 1 -2 tween July & Oct   but not much after that.
<InHisName> Craigslist has bunches.  Unfortunately most are new at dealers.  3/4 ..
<InHisName> Well I still can use this one till the bearings freeze up.  I have shopping time.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-21
<andrew> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/nklon/will_canonical_uninstall_sun_java_on_operational/
<pleia2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2011-December/001528.html is the actual announcement
<pleia2> just when I think Oracle can't become more evil... :)
<pleia2> they surprise me so!
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<waltman> Morning.
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> morning
<jedijf> this shrimp roll is hot
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<InHisName> Morning, got back a bit ago from semi-annual blood letting to check for Cholesterol levels.
<InHisName> oops, afternoon
<InHisName> anyone a dnsmasq 'expert' ?
<Sadin> nope sorry InHisName
<Sadin> but guess what :D
<InHisName> Ummm, 38?
<Sadin> arch is falling behind in packages so im switching to debian so i can build my own system from ground one up
<Sadin> :D
<InHisName> I thought you wanted to go to arch to be away from debian / ubuntu ?
<Sadin> ubuntu
<Sadin> not debian was fine with me but seeing how arch has 46,000 people about a hundred of em can actually manage packages and that 46,000 is including non active people where as a project like openSUSE or debian have thousands of devs im moving to one of them
<Sadin> im leaning towards debian cause ive got friends in the apt-get/dpkg world lol
<InHisName> I see you've put some thought into it.
<Sadin> You know what i mean InHisName the ammount of packages that arent up to date or arent even backed by the OS itself is meh...
<Sadin> and yes i have
<Sadin> lol
<Sadin> i gtg afk see you all later!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-22
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning to you 2
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> Overslept.
<JonathanD> durn christmas party :p
<rmg51> it's Christmas time again? :-/
<JonathanD> Yes.
<rmg51> my Mom thinks today is Thanksgiving :P
<JonathanD> So boss man handed out christmas gifts last night.
<JonathanD> Whole company got ipads.
<JonathanD> rmg51: does this mean you have turkey?
<waltman> JonathanD: Are you feeling the lure of the Dark Side? :)
<JonathanD> waltman: no.
<waltman> It's ... SHINY!
<JonathanD> I need a bite more than shiny ;)
<JonathanD> waltman: are you coming to my birthday?
<waltman> Yes!
<JonathanD> You know where to go?
<JonathanD> Crissi already tell you?
<waltman> Yes.
<waltman> Oh, a few months ago :)
<JonathanD> Excellent.
<waltman> It's just a few blocks from the train station.
<JonathanD> waltman: and I assume you've already purchased me a new corvette?
<waltman> Umm....
<JonathanD> :(
<waltman> Geez, just got a shiny new iPad and now you want a car, too?
<waltman> greedy.
<JonathanD> not really. I don't like cars anyway.
<JonathanD> waltman: I'll settle for a bike trail on our side of the river from here to conshohocken, instead.
<JonathanD> If thats easier.
<waltman> I'll get to work on it.
<JonathanD> Or even a walking trail. I can walk while mucking with my ipad.
<JonathanD> waltman: crissi is probably going to end up using it more than me.
<waltman> How about an old inner tube so you can float down the river?
<JonathanD> I have my shiny android tablet that she got me.
<JonathanD> waltman: see, that works great for getting to work.
<InHisName> next thing to demand is wireless access the WHOLE way on the trail.
<JonathanD> InHisName: yes.
<waltman> I've got to reboot into a new kernel. bbiab.
<InHisName> so, just how many tablets do you own, now, JonathanD ?
<JonathanD> Just the two.
<JonathanD> Although I have an x200 as well, it's not actually mine.
<JonathanD> That one is a "PC" tablet.
<JonathanD> x86
<InHisName> speaking of christmas gifts,  I'll take a full time job.   I can live w/o the tablet, corvette, wireless access on trails. etc.
<JonathanD> InHisName: any luck there so far?
<InHisName> 2 wks ago, I got THREE calls in single week.   One developed into 2 interviews.
<JonathanD> Do you do any side work? (if so, what?)
<InHisName> Doing scripting shell perl etc. for Health Market Science.   Then they got a new business contract with diff needs and redirected the $$ to that direction.
<InHisName> No sides either.
<InHisName> I'd take it if I could find some.  It's mostly bedrooms and itty-bitty companies here in northern burbs.
<JonathanD> Whereabouts are you?
<InHisName> Warminster,  near Doylestown
<JonathanD> welcome back, waltman
<waltman> It's great to be back!
<JonathanD> we missed you
<waltman> awww
<JonathanD> But you were gone a while. So we sold all your stuff...
<waltman> So far, version 3.1.5-1 of linux-image-3.1.0-1-686-pae doesn't seem much different from version 3.1.1-1.
<teddy-dbear> morning
<waltman> happy solstice
<InHisName> what is a jedisc ?
<JonathanD> je-disc
<JonathanD> it's like a frisbee
<JonathanD> you throw it.
 * JonathanD throws jedijf 
 * jedijf lands
<jedijf> mutlu ftw
<jedijf> if i was 20 years younger, i'd be in doylestown ny's eve
<InHisName> sump'in goin' on there, jedijf ?    I'm pretty close by there.
<jedijf> InHisName: mutlu at puck
<InHisName> some kind of hockey puck ?
<InHisName> a game ?
<rmg51> http://www.pucklive.com/
<jthan> Evening
<jthan> jedijf: what's in doylestown?
<jedijf> jthan: i am really liking mutlu; and he's a philly boy
<jthan> oh. I didn't read backlogs :-/
<jedijf> dude can sing
<jedijf> he rocked 'board games' on the leicht lunch on xpn today...live...rocked it
<InHisName> I am getting emails of errors from -->(Cron demon)      HOWEVER crond is NOT running.  Why ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-23
<InHisName> From: root@homedomain.co.cc (Cron Daemon)     BUT crond is NOT running.  Every 30 mintues another email is sent.
<InHisName> root      1662  0.0  0.0  18976   936 ?        Ss   Dec16   0:01 cron     <---- might thes be the source ?
<InHisName> crontab shows nothing.   How can I tell what this is running ?
<jedijf> usage:  crontab [-u user] file
<jedijf>         crontab [-u user] { -e | -l | -r }
<jedijf>                 (default operation is replace, per 1003.2)
<jedijf>         -e      (edit user's crontab)
<jedijf>         -l      (list user's crontab)
<jedijf>         -r      (delete user's crontab)
<jedijf>         -i      (prompt before deleting user's crontab)
<InHisName> crontab -l    list 4 lines all are comments with # as first char.
<jedijf> try -u root
<InHisName> #  m  h dom mon dow   command
<InHisName> only 1 line comment
<InHisName> crond is NOT running, but there is that one pid --->cron      no crontabs but something is there.
<InHisName> /etc/init.d/  has:   a     link         cron -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<jedijf> cat /etc/cron.d/anacron
<jedijf> and all .'s hourly weekly monthly
<jedijf> but i bet the email has clues
<InHisName> 30 7    * * *   root	start -q anacron || :
<InHisName> email is every 30 minutes and has failures from attempting to start PHP
<InHisName> from /etc/anacrontab
<InHisName> 1	5	cron.daily	 nice run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily         another weekly and monthly  -- looks like generic notes is all that is there.
<InHisName> cron.daily is a directory, so's weekly and monthly
<InHisName> but no category for every 30 minutes
<InHisName> found another crontab:   /usr/local/buildcross/didj/gcc-4.4.3/maintainer-scripts/crontab
<InHisName> first line:   -- 16  0 * * * sh /home/gccadmin/scripts/update_version_svn
<InHisName> Is that ONCE a day at 0 hours, 16 mintues ?
<InHisName> still not zeroing in on where that error mail is coming from.
<InHisName> nat a peep ?
<jackson> peep
<ChinnoDog> peep
<jackson> peep
<jackson> peep
<InHisName> only 2 peepers in two whole hours plus ?
<ChinnoDog> peeeep
<InHisName> y'all just keep on peepin' while I bust a gut trying to find what is starting every 30 minutes.  See cron comments ^^^ early eve.
<jackson> nite all
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> godaddy is supporting sopa.
<waltman> Morning
<InHisName> morning
<InHisName> what is sopa ?
<teddy-dbear> morning
<waltman> InHisName: It's the Stop Online Piracy Act, a bill currently before congress that many believe will end the internet as we know it. It's been all over the nets.
<waltman> Speaking of which...I'm thinking of getting myself a roku as an xmas present to myself. It seems to have a ton of channels. How many of them are free/included, and many require a separate subscription?
<InHisName> roku ?   that's gotta be a noun and not a political boondoggle
<jedijf> waltman: are you comparing roku vs boxee, i remember liking the boxee box
<mikedep333> waltman, http://www.roku.com/roku-channel-store
<mikedep333> InHisName, the roku is very popular. & it runs linux!
<waltman> A roku's a small computer, basically just wifi and an hdmi port. It puts streaming internet content on your tv.
<mikedep333> there were some sales recently on dented box rokus
<mikedep333> yeah, it's like the apple tv
<jedijf> actually boxee had the first remote that had a keyboard that i saw
<InHisName> different from a chumby, it sounds.
<mikedep333> although the WD (western digital) TV boxes are generally better for playing every format possible & for running custom/FOSS software
<waltman> mikedep333: Yes, I saw that list, but it doesn't say anything about prices.
<mikedep333> InHisName, I have a chumby
<mikedep333> waltman, ahh, ok
<mikedep333> many of them I can tell you
<mikedep333> like netflix is paid
<mikedep333> huluplus is paid I believe
<mikedep333> amazon is paid
<waltman> Well, yeah, that I know
<mikedep333> anyway, I gotta go to work, gl
<mikedep333> also, these are some recent deals on roku's
<mikedep333> http://www.dealigg.com/search.php?search=roku
<mikedep333> the "Roku 2" is the current gen
<waltman> the base model's only $49.99
<jthan> Morning all
<jthan> I traditionally use GoDaddy, but now that they support SOPA.. I'm jumping ship there.
<jthan> So who to register domains with?
<jedijf> gandi.net seems popular
<JonathanD> gandi and namecheap.
<JonathanD> Most of mine are presently with 1and1
<waltman> I'm on gandi
<ssweeny> yeah gandi ftw
<ssweeny> jthan, if you need some extra help choosing check this out: http://www.gandi.net/supports/
<InHisName> I registered 9 years ago with domainnamescheap but they're just a subsidiary of GoDaddy.  I'm  with 1and1 and my move my registration next year when the 10 years runs out.
<ChinnoDog> peep
<Joe_CoT> SILENCE!
<JonathanD> :O
<Joe_CoT> also hi
<JonathanD> yes
<MutantTurkey> a turkey is as a turkey does
<MutantTurkey> a turkey is a turkey is a turkey
<MutantTurkey> someday I'll wish upon a turkey
<MutantTurkey> and wake up where the turkeys are far behind me
<MutantTurkey> Luke, I am a turkey
<MutantTurkey> Are you the police? No Ma'am we're turkeys
<teddy-dbear> hi MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> hi :-)
<teddy-dbear> bye MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> :[[[[[[[[
<InHisName> whata buncha turnkeys.........
<InHisName> uggghhh extra n
<MutantTurkey> :-P
<MutantTurkey> turn-keys
<EvilResistance> heh
<InHisName> HeHeHe
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-24
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> morning
<waltman> mmm, bacon
<InHisName> morning
<rmg51> hi everyone
<Resistance> ohai
<rmg51> I just dropped by to wish everyone a Merry Xmas
<rmg51> opps
<Resistance> :P
<teddy-dbear> I was typing on the wrong account
<teddy-dbear> silly me
<teddy-dbear> but...
<Resistance> why more than one account though :P
<teddy-dbear> Merry Xmas to all
<teddy-dbear> silly Resistance
<teddy-dbear> I'm a teddy bear
<teddy-dbear> I need my own account
<teddy-dbear> well, I'm off to two parties :-D
<teddy-dbear> bye-bye
<jedijf> merry xmas bear and all
<jedijf> and happy thanksgiving :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-12-25
<Sadin> God my servers being anoyingly slow today
<Resistance> they're all slow today
<Resistance> even launchpad's
<Sadin> ah
<InHisName> s.l.o.w....d.o.w.n...Enjoy the easy pace
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<rmg51> Morning
<jedijf> merry xmas
<waltman> http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2011/12/bmw-m5-the-fastest-christmas-card-in-the-world/ # not taking InHisName's advice to slow down :)
<MutantTurkey> Merry Christmas Resistance :-)
<MerryResistance> merry christmas to you too
<andrew> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtQKcM48hnw
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-17
<InHisName> Evening
<MutantTurkey> Evening
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<JonathanD> Howdy.
<teddy-dbear> o/
<InHisName> Morning
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * waltman scratches
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-18
 * InHisName points --^ UP!
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> morning
<InHisName> should I spell that: mourning ?
<JonathanD> No. Morning is wonderful.
<waltman> Bright and foggy seems to be an improvement over dark and foggy.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<ChinnoDog> morning.. for a little while longer
<InHisName> AfterNOON, folks !
<ChinnoDog> This channel is good at keeping time.
<waltman> well, it's always afternoon somewhere
<InHisName> who's up on pidgin ?  I'm trying to start pidgin on new ubuntu install.  I copied the  ~/.purple/ directory to new machine but it still wants to define accounts.  I thought they were defined there.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-19
 * InHisName tries to feed the pidgins
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning [eoples
<TheLordOfTime> blargh
<teddy-dbear> [?
<teddy-dbear> what happened to the "P"?
<TheLordOfTime> your computer wanted to play a trick on you to make you think it was broken.
<TheLordOfTime> it didn't work.
<teddy-dbear> either that or my paws are to big for this keyboard :P
<InHisName> Just grow long bear nails and type with the tips of those.
<InHisName> NO more FAT fingering
 * TheLordOfTime uses secret otherworldly magicks to shrink teddy-dbear's paws
<teddy-dbear> mot dure i qorked
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-20
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName1> afternoon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-21
<MutantTurkey> I pulled out my dell quietkey again (incedentally not very quiet, actually extremely loud)
<MutantTurkey> but I love it, it's so smooth and the noise is almost rhythmic while i am typing
<MutantTurkey> 5/5 would recommend again
<MutantTurkey> plus I like it more than the new quietkeys, which have a more slimline formfactor around the edges, I actually don't like that because it's easier to slip around if you doi that
<MutantTurkey> still has the 2.99 price tag from goodwill
<waltman> Keyboards should make clicky noises as you type. :)
<MutantTurkey> exactly
<HowdyDoody> Where to chase down grub or what ever is booting  off /dev/sda1  but mounting /dev/sdb1 as /boot     I'd rather boot AND mount /dev/sdb1 as /boot.
<MutantTurkey> Got my dual screen setup, this nice keyboard, wireless mouse, xbox 360 in my room, TV, bass amp and bass guitar, guitars laptop speakers xbox ps2 giant bed.... and I am bored
<HowdyDoody> need some school assignments, MutantTurkey, so's you can stay busy
<MutantTurkey> i mean i'm not complaining that I have a 6 week break...
<MutantTurkey> so I have 60 credits done... thats like halfway to a degree!
<HowdyDoody> That's only 15 per semester.   Light load.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<HowdyDoody> afternoon
<MutantTurkey> afternoon? I just got up
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-22
<HowdyDoody> morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Humbug.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-12-23
<jedijf> humbug++
<HowdyDoody> ! gubmuh hab
<waltman> *wheeze*
<HowdyDoody> Feeling pretty good.  I moved a physical volume in lvm from one disk to another.  Then moved a logical volume to be included with that volume group in the physical volume.   AAAaaannnnddd it all works.
<waltman> nice
<waltman> I spent the evening visiting my cousins, who recently upgraded from 1 cat to 3.
<HowdyDoody> I have three new 'mounts' in fstab and only ONE shows up in the files gui   as 387GB filesystem.  BUT not the other two.  Not sure why.
<waltman> Just got back home and I'm waiting for the claritin to kick in.
<HowdyDoody> as in 'puddy tats' ?
<waltman> HowdyDoody: sadly I don't know anything about lvm
<HowdyDoody> I know a LOT more than 3 days ago.
<waltman> as in "i taught i taw TREE puddy tats!"
<HowdyDoody> Did you by chance give them a 'tweety' bird for a present ?
<waltman> I didn't get any pet presents this year.
<waltman> and like I said, I thought they only had the one kitty
<HowdyDoody> are all the other 21 asleep already ?
<waltman> 21?
<HowdyDoody> 23 - us two
<waltman> saturday night before xmas is a big night for parties and family stuff
<waltman> Also it's getting late here. I'm about to turn in shortly myself.
<HowdyDoody> happy dreams to you
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-16
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<pvl1> hello everyone
<JonathanD> hi
<adom> hey all. just looking around at cell phone plans yet again. i'd love to go month-to-month prepaid, but unsure still. most non-mainstream service carriers (i.e. Cricket, Virgin Mobile, etc) use AT&T, T-Mobile, or Sprint's cellular signal...anyone know of a non-mainstream provider that uses Verizon's cell signal? or for that matter do any of them get Verizon's LTE signal???
<pvl1> I've read about one
<pvl1> look up lte
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-17
<JonathanD> Morning.
<ski> good morning
<JonathanD> Morning ski
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey.
<pvl1> y r u ppp up at 5am good
<JonathanD> Why not?
<rmg51> some of us have to work :P
<ski> i'm also more of a why not kinda of person.
<JonathanD> I don't have work.
<JonathanD> not for more than 2 hours.
<pvl1> I'm the kind of person that loves to sleep in
<pvl1> never enough time in the day for me to do that
<pvl1> what's the point of pgp verification?I mean if you downloaded from a trusted source,r you just making sure it downloaded all the way?
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> /away
<ChinnoDog> err
<ChinnoDog> ssh is too sensitive to packet loss. I wish PuTTY supported mosh.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: http://www.zacpod.com/?q=p/157
<ChinnoDog> :o
<ChinnoDog> I am using PuttyTray. It already has Cygterm built in
<JonathanD> you can probably also ssh to a local screen session that goes out over mosh.
<ChinnoDog> Network connection died before I could install mosh
<JonathanD> lol
<ChinnoDog> DDoS killed it. It is supposedly fixed now.
<adom> for those of you that use weechat, to the best of your knowledge, does weechat or irssi use more resources?
<adom> was going to mention ChinnoDog, but looks like he's not here.
<TheLordOfTime> he timed out
<TheLordOfTime> he'll be back probably :P
<adom> :(
<adom> there he is
<adom> ChinnoDog: 14:43 <       adom> for those of you that use weechat, to the best of your knowledge, does weechat or irssi use
<adom>                     more resources?
<adom> sorry flood post, scary #ubuntu-us-pa bot
<TheLordOfTime> there's a bot here?
<TheLordOfTime> o.O
<ChinnoDog> adom: weechat is using more memory but I haven't taken a lot of time to tune it yet.
<adom> TheLordOfTime: yeah they named it MutantTurkey. don't make it unhappy, it has zero remorse.
<adom> ChinnoDog: ok. im in #weechat learning
<TheLordOfTime> adom, the stealth drones overhead of which I may or may not control have no mercy either
<TheLordOfTime> there's no middle ground with those, though, press one button, and then BAM
<TheLordOfTime> (nah i don't own em, but still, 'tis a bit scary an idea having drones overhead, explains why people in other countries are fearful of em)
<pvl1> i dont even noticed weechat using resource
<pvl1> adom i can collect some info
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-18
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<pvl1> went to the flyers game last night
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-19
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> sorry, forgot to say morning.
<JonathanD> I was fixing a thing.
<pvl1> morning, JonathanD what were you fixing?
<JonathanD> things.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> Fosscon will be at The Franklin Institute for 2014.
<pvl1> that's my favorite place
<waltman> MutantTurkey: Why'd you and Cricket leave the party so soon?
<MutantTurkey> waltman: i dunno
<MutantTurkey> nowhere to eat!
<MutantTurkey> so we just went back to the lab
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-20
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<pvl1> morning everyone
<JonathanD> Morning pvl1
<pvl1>  happy Friday!
<JonathanD> happy friday indeed.
<pvl1> i can'tseem to figureout how to make my Wi-Fi any better
<JonathanD> pvl1: take away the "wi" part
<pvl1> indeed JonathanD i fished some cst 5, andit's wonderful. xcept my media center could use a gigabit card
<pvl1> but still, wireless N is getting like half a MB
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> bark
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-21
<waltman> pvl1: interference from neighbors' routers? Have you tried switching to a different channel?
<pvl1> waltman: there is interference but not too much, and i think ive chosen an isolated channel
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> off to PACS
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-12-22
<rmg51> Morning
<pvl1> morning
<ChinnoDog> Afternoon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-15
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> rmg51: hows it going?
<rmg51> going ok
<JonathanD> are you coming to the party?
<rmg51> PAS Saturday
<rmg51> I'll be there all day
<rmg51> no time for a party :P
<rmg51> time to head to work
<rmg51> bye
<JonathanD> oh right :P
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> mawnin' teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<MutantTurkey> had an interview today
<MutantTurkey> ended up being an hour and a half long, and we spent some time making fun of emacs users
<MutantTurkey> so i think that bodes well
 * rmg51 had a chocolate chip muffin today :-D
<MutantTurkey> yum
<rmg51> it didn't last long but it went down easy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-16
<waltman> we can't all use nano and Notepad++
<MutantTurkey> we can't all use vim
<waltman> And thank god for that!
<pleia2> haha!
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> O
<lazyPower> o/
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-17
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-18
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> o/
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-19
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<lazyPower> o/
<SamuraiAlba> How is it going?
<SamuraiAlba> Just got 4 new servers in, cleaned em up, and gave 3 away.
<SamuraiAlba> Kept the Dell PE 2900 ;)
<SamuraiAlba> Now for Ubuntu
<lazyPower> woot
<SamuraiAlba> Gave up a Dell 1900 and 2 HP ML350 G5s
<SamuraiAlba> lazyPower, play Minecraft?
<lazyPower> I haven't in a few months - but i have been known to spin up the minecraft charm and get my nether spelunking on
<SamuraiAlba> I run minecraft hosting :D
<lazyPower> Right on, using a config-management/orchestration tool?
<SamuraiAlba> Nah
<SamuraiAlba> I do the seerver.properties by hand, atm
<lazyPower> http://jujucharms.com
<lazyPower> :)
<SamuraiAlba> nice
<lazyPower> there's a Minecraft charm that woul dgive you a good base
<lazyPower> setup a proper series of config that you repeatedly edit - and you've just reduced your manual workload to automated
<lazyPower> juju deploy minecraft mc-$(cust#) --config cust#.yaml
<lazyPower> SamuraiAlba: if you want to take a closer look at it over the holiday feel free to ping me next week and i'll set aside some time to hop ona hangout and run a demo for you
<SamuraiAlba> I would love that :D
<lazyPower> I'll be in and out next week so just ping me here when you've got time - it'll take ~ 30 minutes to go from zero to hero
<lazyPower> longer if you want to get into technical details and dissect the minecraft charm
<SamuraiAlba> :D
<SamuraiAlba> ty!
<SamuraiAlba> Donuts donuts donuts...
<MobileTurkey> how does one follow up an interview?
<MobileTurkey> should i send a follow up email?
<MobileTurkey> i felt like the interview went well, but I have some other jobs in the pipeline as well. The interviewer specifically said he had several other candidates to look at, and so he wouldn't be able to let me know immediately, i've waited a few days. Thoughts?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-12-21
<InHisName> I tried to upgrade to ubuntu 14.04 failed. now I see grub resuce>    what do I do now ?
<InHisName> Yoo Hoo anyone home ?
<InHisName> It's daytime am I the only one awake, here ?
<waltman> Everyone's either out shopping or sleeping off yesterday's PLUG party :)
<waltman> I don't know the answer, but hopefully there will be more people around tonight or tomorrow.
<waltman> Or maybe you could try the PLUG mailing list
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-14
<rmg51> Morning
<lazypower> o/
<L3gacy> \o/
<ssweeny> lazypower, we still on for Thursday?
<lazypower> So far so good. I haven't picked a spot
<lazypower> want to do a repeat of M&P?
<ssweeny> that works for me
<lazypower> ssweeny hope you're ssweeny@ubuntu.com, i sent the invite there :)
<ssweeny> hm
<ssweeny> I don't think I am
<lazypower> hawkwardddd
<ssweeny> I may be scott.sweeny@ubuntu.com if the redirects work the way I think
<ssweeny> I doubt anyone else has ssweeny though
<ssweeny> Did you resend or did it actually go through?
<lazypower> i changed to @canonical
<lazypower> have you applied for Ubuntu membership?
<ssweeny> No, but I should
<ssweeny> Been busy with an infant
 * lazypower understands
<ssweeny> those things take up so much of your time
<lazypower> I've been told this :)
<jthan> ssweeny: Get rid of it?
<jthan> My brother has one now, too.. I keep telling him the same thing.
<lazypower> jthan: brutal
<lazypower> ssweeny I may need to adjust the time on Thursday. I have a meeting with a TPP partner at 12:30 :\
<lazypower> its that or i'll be doing a hangout @ meat and potatoes, which isn't terrible. they dont last long
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-15
<ssweeny> lazypower, I'm pretty flexible
<ssweeny> lazypower, you can use my personal address, scott@ssweeny.net. That works for email and jabber.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<L3gacy> morning!
<lazypower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-16
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> bark
 * lazypower moos at no-one in particular, looking around rather bovinely
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazypower> o/
<ssweeny> lazypower, are we still on for 12 or did you need to reschedule?
<lazypower> ssweeny still on
<lazypower> i'll have ot attend a call briefly while we're @ lunch
<ssweeny> cool
<lazypower> but nbd, should be short
<lazypower> last isv integration call of the year :)
<ssweeny> nice
<lazypower> ssweeny oh yeah i just made the reservation for canonical @ noon
 * lazypower has been running around absentmindedly all week
<ssweeny> lazypower, no worries
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-18
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<TengokuNoIsan> moanin
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-12-19
<rmg51> off to PACS
<rmg51> talk to the bear
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
 * waltman gives teddy-dbear some christmas chocolates
 * teddy-dbear was off eating some christmas chocolate
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-19
<waltman> now trying to make a bootable flashdrive of ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso ...
<r00t^2> waltman: first rule- just use dd, don't bother with a gui program. many of them don't play nicely with hybrid ISO images
<waltman> I tried using dd and it didn't want to boot off my flashdrive.
<r00t^2> did you hold b while booting?
<jthan> it's a mac?
<r00t^2> it's waltman
<waltman> I didn't know I needed to. The bios is set to boot off a usb cdrom as its second choice.
<r00t^2> i'd be surprised if it wasn't
<jthan> usb cdrom != usb flash drive
<r00t^2> iirc, c is the boot from c, b is the boot quick-select
<waltman> I'm making it using a different flash drive using the mac app ubuntu recommends.
<waltman> ah
<r00t^2> s/from\ c/from\ cd/
<r00t^2> i'm guessing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick ?
<r00t^2> where it says "UNetbootin for Mac OS X can be used to automate the process of extracting the Ubuntu ISO file to USB, and making the USB drive bootable. The resulting USB drive, however, can be booted on PCs only. If attempting to make a USB drive that can be booted from a Mac, follow the instructions below. "
<r00t^2> ?
<waltman> Why would I want to boot it from a Mac?
<waltman> f12 brings up a book menu. But selecting USC-CDROM failed.
<r00t^2> wait, this isn't mac? since when do you use pc hardware?
<waltman> Why do you think I go to PLUG meetings if I don't also have a linux box at home?
<jthan> lol is that a requirement? Must have linux SOMEWHERE to attend?
<r00t^2> i've only ever seen you talk about mac
<waltman> At any rate, I've been running linux servers at home since the 90s, long before I bought my first mac.
<waltman> And I just built a shiny new box today.
<r00t^2> OH. well then. is it bios or uefi?
<r00t^2> i see you mention BIOS a couple times, but a lot of people call the UEFI system that
<waltman> I have no idea. I see an EFI setting.
<jthan> You should use uefi if the board supports it
<waltman> It was booting off of $friend's flash drive at his house.
<r00t^2> okay. do you see a boot order? note that by default, UEFI boards are set to UEFI mode, not legacy (BIOS) mode
<r00t^2> and with those, you have to have a bootable USB (with an image/filesystem on it that supports UEFI) inserted in the slot and THEN boot the computer, otherwise you won't be able to select it in the boot order most likely
<waltman> Did I mention this was working at my friend's house with the same settings?
<r00t^2> yes, but if you remove a USB from a UEFI system, it won't try to boot from it.
<waltman> I'm really tired and I don't feel like debugging which of the 1000 settings in the bios is messed up. I'll deal with it tomorrow.
<waltman> BTW this is a big reason why people buy macs. There's none of this crap to deal with.
<r00t^2> it's not a setting that's messed up, you can't tell UEFI to poll a device that isn't there, so it doesn't try
<r00t^2> macs are EFI as well.
<waltman> I don't understand what you're saying
<jthan> you're telling it to use USB cd-rom. you said that. but that's not a flash drive.
<jthan> it's different
<jthan> usb cd-rom says "if you have an optical device plugged in to usb, use it"
<waltman> What should I tell it to use?
<jthan> You have to plug your imaged flash drive in
<jthan> and go to the boot order
<jthan> and select that flash drive
<jthan> but like r00t^2 is saying, if you don't have it plugged in at boot, it won't even see it
<waltman> So a usb flash drive formatted as an iso doesn't look like a cdrom?
<jthan> no.
<jthan> not at all.
<waltman> Yes, of course I have it plugged in when I'm booting.
<jthan> the actual name of the device/manufacturer should show up in the boot list
<jthan> like "PNY USB 2.0"
<jthan> or something generic like that, perhaps
<waltman> It's possibly "LS120", but that didn't work either.
<jthan> ls120 is a floppy drive, no?
<jthan> lol
<jthan> r00t^2: ^?
<r00t^2> why would you think it's a floppy? it could be a floppy, it could be a usb, but i'd presume waltman would hear the floppy drive clicking and clacking when it tried to read a disk. also, i assume waltman's new computer doesn't have a floppy drive because it's obsolete
<jthan> lol
<r00t^2> (unless you're the gubmint, heyooo)
<waltman> I think USB-FDD is probably the "floppy"
<r00t^2> waltman: what are all of the devices you see listed that you can boot from?
<jthan> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SuperDisk
<jthan> I'm not crazy
<waltman> LS120, hard disk, cdrom, zip, usb-fdd, usb-zip, usb-cdrom, usb-hdd, legacy lan
<r00t^2> jthan: superdisk isn't floppy, it's a different format
<jthan> wellw /e
<jthan> same shit
<waltman> I'm re-dd'ing my original flashdrive from my old linux box
<waltman> If this still doesn't work I'm going to bed.
<jthan> are you dd'ing on a mac?
<jthan> you were, but now you're using the other box
<waltman> 23:40 < waltman> I'm re-dd'ing my original flashdrive from my old linux box
<r00t^2> yeah, this doesn't sound like UEFI if you're getting all those devices listed and not connected. in that case, dding should work since it's a hybrid iso. the question is if it supports BIOS.
<waltman> With this flash drive, created with dd from an actual linux box, I'm still getting DISK BOOT FAILURE.
<waltman> I'm going to bed. Hopefully tomorrow $friend will suggest something simple I'm forgetting to do.
<waltman> my command: sudo dd bs=4M if=ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<waltman> that should be bootable, right?
<r00t^2> should be
<r00t^2> yep
<jthan> yeah, assuming your iso is okay
<waltman> I downloaded it from the ubuntu torrent site
<jthan> Did you sum it?
<waltman> rtorrent does a checksum when it finishes.
<jthan> ah okay.
<waltman> let me doublecheck...
<jthan> even if your block size is wrong it should be fine.
<waltman> checksums match http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.10/MD5SUMS
<jthan> You might even try the usb-hdd option
<jthan> maybe that's how it sees it
<jthan> Could be an issue with legacy mode turned on via bios though
<waltman> I already tried it.
<waltman> zzz &
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<JonathanD> HOwdy.
 * waltman is sad
 * teddy-dbear hugs waltman and gives him chocolate :)
<waltman> teddy-dbear: awww :)
<waltman> output of fdisk -l for the new flash drives I tried to make bootable: https://gist.github.com/waltman/45f9ea0d081bcb9f29e2304882f17d91
<jedijf> waltman: use unetbootin(or en) not sure; it just works
<waltman> That's what I tried with the second drive!
<waltman> Though it's got a bug on the mac where it won't even present the drive as an option if it's not FAT*
<waltman> Once I'd run dd on the first drive I tried to unetbootin it from my mac but it wouldn't let me!
<waltman> also… 22:50 < r00t^2> waltman: first rule- just use dd, don't bother with a gui program. many of them don't play nicely with hybrid ISO images
<jedijf> i saw that - i make tons of sticks for events....unetbootin - format the stick and redo - just works
<waltman> How do I format the stick?
<jedijf> i think unet provides that option if it sees something living there already
<waltman> And can I run unetbootin from linux?
<jedijf> but not sure about mac unetb - i have used on linux and windows
<jedijf> yes to linux
<jedijf> or from your power lab windows
<waltman> Does it have an option to trash whatever's on the drive?
<jedijf> yes
<waltman> I was going to do that, but my train and the following train were both cancelled so I'm stuck at home today.
<jedijf> linux from home
<swift110> hey all
<jthan> waltman: yeah it's because you're trying to use something formatted for EFI on your bios.
<waltman> jthan: the second drive doesn't say EFI and it doesn't work, either.
<jthan> but also your dd would be more efficient if you did dd bs=512b based on that output.
<jthan> anyway..
<jthan> I really think if you change your motherboard settings to use uefi instead of bios/legacy mode it's going to work
<waltman> There's an option "EFI CD/DVD Boot Option" that's set to EFI
<jthan> should be on the main menu of the BIOS, likely.
<jthan> but I don't think that's the one. I can bring mine up in a second, but it's Dell so probably not helpful.
<waltman> There's not an obvious option on the main menu.
<waltman> "MB Intelligent Tweaker", "Standard CMOS Features", "Advanced BIO Features", "Integrated Peripherals", "Power Management Setup", "PnP/PCI Configurations", "PC Health Status"
<jthan> what kind of motherboard/BIOS?
<waltman> Gigabyte 781MT
<waltman> Award software bios
 * jthan can't seem to find anything pertinent 
<waltman> So.
<waltman> Turns out.
<waltman> I was trying to boot off of one of the USB3 ports on the front of the case. I tried plugging it into a USB2 port on the back and it booted! Only…
<jthan> Only...
<waltman> I ended up getting a message "Input signal out of range. Change settings to 1920x1080 - 60Hz"
<jthan> lol well that's clearly not related to the flash drive anymore
<waltman> Maybe I should try server instead of desktop?
<jthan> nah, probably just need to add a param to the boot string in the grub menu
<jthan> assuming you actually saw the grub menu?
<waltman> No, it just started booting.
<waltman> this is on 16.10 desktop
<waltman> $friend is suggesting I try 16.4.
<jthan> Well, i don't know that it'd be much different. Can you just change your monitor to what it's telling you?
<waltman> I thought that message was from my monitor!
<jthan> it probably is
<jthan> but if you cna change the refresh rate or w/e of your monitor you might have better luck
<waltman> To what?
<jthan> Something higher/lower depending which way you think the output is from you rcomputer
<jthan> or try to use like an autodetect after booting
<waltman> Something in the ubuntu installer is trying to set the signal to something my monitor doesn't like. My monitor says what IT likes, but it doesn't say what it's being asked to use. So you're suggesting I just start randomly changing my monitor settings — that have worked for years on other boxes, and that I'd like to keep for them — until it works?
<jthan> I mean, usually there's a button to just autoadjust
<jthan> do you have a gpu in your systme?
<jthan> what's its default output?
<jthan> Do you also have onboard graphics you could just use for now?
<waltman> jthan: You're not being very helpful.
<waltman> What's my GPU's default output?
<jthan> Yes, does it have a refresh rate that it's defaulting to?
<waltman> I don't have the slightest idea. I'd have to dig through manuals.
<jthan> Okay, then do you have onboard graphics also? Part of your motherboard?
<jedijf> f4 f6 one of those will get to boot options on live
<waltman> I already tried plugging in my old VGI cable into it. If you've got a GPU installed, it disables the onboard graphics.
<jedijf> add nomodeset to boot line via 'e' in grub
<jedijf> one of the f's (4 or 6) will have that has a boot parameter also
<jedijf> getting closer
<waltman> How do I add anything to grub?
<jedijf> f6
<jedijf> pick nomodeset
<waltman> When do I press that?
<jedijf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<jedijf> see here
<jedijf> or i would just say *now* push it hurry
<paden> waltman: were you given an option to do a text install at all?
<jedijf> paden he should be good now - that link has pictures
<jedijf> paden: also why we should do installfests - the company of other
<jedijf> s
<paden> AH, pictures. the best help a linux installer needs.
<jedijf> well, i mean on the live boot screen the F's are all lined up on the bottom
<jedijf> but
<jedijf> static photo doesn't timeout
<jedijf> F6 doesn't say "Walt push here" <-- /me files a feature request
<waltman> That's not anything close to what the F6 screen looks like for me.
<waltman> That page is very out of date.
<jedijf> you can also use 'e' to edit the grub line(s) add nomodeset then f10
<jedijf> In addition to displaying preset boot options, pressing the F6 key also opens the "Boot Options" line for manual editing once the popup window is closed. (See next section).
<paden> Hold down ctrl when the system is booting, that will send you to the grub menu.
<paden> Then hit e, find the line with your OS, add nomodeset to the end.
<waltman> Oh, you've got to hit F6 from a different place to get that screen. Sigh.
<waltman> I checked that box, AND I added nomodset to the boot parameters it listed. But I'm STILL getting that message about the input signal out of range.
<waltman> I've got real work to do, and this is going to suck up all my time for the rest of the day. I'm going to shut it down for now, and put things back the way I had them until tonight.
<waltman> this is why people buy prebuilt machines!
<paden> waltman: not sure why it isn't picking up the right display. What kind of display is it? Just a 1920x1080 screen? Or a 4k?
<paden> What kind of GPU is in the system?
<jedijf> walt then put vga=791 on boot line thats 1024x768  moven
<waltman> It's an HP LV2311 monitor
<waltman> I'll try that tonight. As I just said, I unplugged everything for now so I can work on $dayjob.
<jedijf> k
<waltman> It's a boring old display. Nothing fancy.
<jedijf> o 791 is safe
<waltman> It's sort of reassuring to see that this process hasn't gotten any more user friendly since I last tried to do it a decade ago.
<paden> It's odd that you're having an issue.
<jedijf> just so many variables/config/hardwares to manage
<paden> Right.
<waltman> For some reason I thought ubuntu was the simple user friendly way to insall linux!
<paden> waltman: it is?
<jedijf> it kinda is
<paden> I can have ubuntu up and running in a few minutes.
<jedijf> those f6 dropdown parameters cover most
<jthan> yeah usually it just works
<waltman> That f6 dropdown screen I was just on was a complete mess.
<jedijf> but again, reenforces that we still need installfests
<jedijf> the company of others helps
<paden> jedijf: agreed.
<paden> We need more.
<jedijf> so waltman thank you!
<jthan> would be fun to do a sysadministrivia sponsored one :-p
<jedijf> the best was the fosscon with ntr
<jedijf> that's a challenge
<paden> There's an idea.
<paden> jedijf: yeah....
<waltman> I apparently was hitting f6 on the wrong screen.
<waltman> If you hit F1 you get a menu where you can hit F6 to see special boot parameters. It doesn't say anything about nomodset.
<jedijf> no biggee - didn't work try the vga=791 later and keep us posted
<waltman> also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions doesn't say what nomodset does
<jedijf> bios mode
<jedijf> no drivers
<jedijf> don't set video drivers use the bios certified settings
<jedijf> but could still wig out when X loads
<jedijf> you know bulletproof x
<waltman> I've got a fancy nvidia card in this box. That could be causing the problems.
<jedijf> vga= should get you started then the open or other drivers can be installed
<waltman> ok
<jedijf> get booted then we'll go through the 'additional drivers' stuff if needed
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-20
<profetik777> Hi, casual linux user and fan here.
<profetik777> Didn't know things were broken up by state
<profetik777> like IRC channels etc.
<jthan> waltman: fix it?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> jthan: No, I had to run some errands then finish working on $dayjob stuff.
<jedijf> he was buying hot sauce(s) with hundreds.....
<waltman> For folks who don't follow my twitter, yesterday the gentleman in front of me at Trader Joe's purchased 10 items -- 5 bottles of sriracha and 5 bottles of green dragon hot sauce. He paid for them with a single crisp $100 bill.
<icey> ahoy
<icey> sounds like a fun time waltman
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<Bluewireslight> hi
<teddy-dbear> bye
<jthan> waltman_: how's your computer?
<waltman_> Funny you should ask. I was planning on working on it today, but had to run into Drexel at the last minute to reset a machine.
<waltman_> Then I had to do my morning xmas chores in the afternoon.
<jthan> ipmi++
<waltman_> I got home around 4 and discovered that my power has been out since 2:00, so I wouldn't have gotten much done anyway.
<jthan> If you used Gentoo your power would still be on
<waltman_> If I used Gentoo I'd still be building my kernel.
<jthan> Lol the kernel doesn't take too long. But Firefox or openoffice maybe...
<r00t^2> glibc
<r00t^2> that always takes a fair bit to build
<waltman_> I was kidding. Mostly. :)
<jthan> The worst is when you're 3 hours into (glibc|openoffice|firefox) and it fails.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-12-25
<teddy-dbear> Merry Xmas peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> your.worshipfulness ???
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> (Han Solo calls Leia that in the first Star Wars movie)
<pleia2> it's funny
<waltman> :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-12-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<swift110> sup
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-12-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
